# Soldiers Guide To The Japanese Army



## Wildcat (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is the WWII handbook made for US soldiers about the Japanese Army.
The Japanese Army in WW2 (WWII)


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 14, 2006)

Good find Wildcat!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 14, 2006)

Good stuff!


----------



## HealzDevo (Nov 14, 2006)

Has it been translated into English or is it still in Japanese? Opps stupid me forgot to read the part about it being a US guide on the Japanese army.


----------

